

Suicide Is Not A Choice - buchuki
http://archlinux.me/dusty/2013/02/10/suicide-is-not-a-choice/

======
likeclockwork
You could say the same thing about externally directed violence, but I don't
think anyone wants to hear that.

~~~
pkulak
Or that free will in its entirety is an illusion (which I would, actually).

